#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  any useful suggestion

## fypytov6

I have many programs installed on my pc. But one of them is Outlook 2013. Last time probably spoilt .pst file. I don't know how to be with it. One man said about conversion .ost to .pst, but I don't know how to do it.

----------


## alansidman

_Your post does not comply with Rule 1 of our Forum_ RULES. *Your post title should accurately and concisely describe your problem, not your anticipated solution.*

Use terms appropriate to a Google search. Poor thread titles, like Please Help, Urgent, Need Help, Formula Problem, Code Problem, and Need Advice will be addressed according to the OP's experience in the forum: If you have less than 10 posts, expect (and respond to) a request to change your thread title. If you have 10 or more posts, expect your post to be locked, so you can start a new thread with an appropriate title.

*To change a Title go to your first post, click EDIT then Go Advanced and change your title, if 2 days have passed ask a moderator to do it for you.*

*(This thread should receive no further responses until this moderation request is fulfilled, as per Forum Rule 7)*

----------


## Logit

Please change the thread title to something like "Convert .OST file to .PST file.

----------

